# two year old female



## ristakrat

This is Lacy. Her parents were German imports. She is two years old and probably 70lbs pounds. She is the fastest shepherd I have ever seen and is a fantastic herder. She is gentle enough to herd our dwarf goats and bold enough to help round up our boars. She is also a great protection dog but only when asked... she prefers making friends instead.


----------



## lorihd

beautiful girl! love that 1st picture, she looks so natural


----------



## CeCe

Great looking girl! Her confirmation is very, very good. Nice classic coloring. Beautiful, soulful dark eyes.


----------



## carmspack

thank you for showing your Lacy. 
Good GSD , no matter who owns them, no matter where they come from , need to be exposed and celebrated.
This is a nicely structured , firm bodied specimen.

Carmen
CARMSPACK.com


----------



## ristakrat

Thank you very much  I am awfully proud of her. She is certainly special <3


----------



## robk

Your dog is very beautiful. Her build looks very powerful. She sounds like a wonderful example of the breed. Thank you for sharing her!


----------



## Shade

Gorgeous dog :wub: She's really stunning


----------



## ksotto333

I love hearing of German Shepherds that actually herd..she's beautiful..


----------



## carmspack

she reminds me of Mutz Pelztierfarm and some of the females that he produced .
The first dog is Mutz , the second is "Lacy"


what is your dogs pedigree please.

Carmen
CARMSPACK.com


----------



## GatorDog

She is really beautiful.


----------



## ristakrat

Unfortunately I have very limited information on her pedigree. I purchased her from a husband/wife that acquired her parents while stationed in Germany with the Airforce. 
I thought this was the most colorful tale I had ever heard from a breeder but decided to check her out anyway. To my surprise the wife was clearly German and they had pictures of the parents (much younger and leaner) with them in Germany. 
I really wish they had had more information on her lineage. I am happy to hear she is of good structure. With such limited information its hard to know what you'll get.
Mutz is very handsome. Lacy definitely favors him. 
I'm going to try to contact Lacy's breeder. Maybe they at least remember who they got _their_ dogs from.


----------



## lhczth

Very balanced female with OK withers, good topline, good placement of a croup that should be slightly longer. Very good angulation front and rear. Her upper arm should be longer, but with its placement she should have good reach since she will still be able to open up at the elbow. Very nice expression and excellent secondary sex characteristics. I like her.


----------



## Ibrahim

A very beautiful black/tan GSD female type of notable strong substance, above medium size and strength, correct proportions, notable correct balance, Good head size, notable correct head planes, correct ear carriage, light mask, beautiful strong neck of good length, correct height and length of withers, nice straight topline, strong back of correct length, nice croup lay but slightly short and tailset slightly high, good tail length, beautiful underline and beautiful chest depth, good front chest development, very good front angulations, front upper arm slightly short and slightly steep, good shoulder blade lay. Nice thigh and hocks, could use little more stifle turn. Allover a very beautiful girl of extra good substance. If you decide to breed her look for a stud with a dark mask, good rear angulation, correct tailset and long croup. Good luck

Ibrahim


----------

